# Post up a cool or interesting video



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'll start. I think this is one of the coolest dogs ever. Dog.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll start. I think this is one of the coolest dogs ever. Dog.


Why wont my cat do this? Wth


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Why wont my cat do this? Wth


Aren't cats smarter than dogs?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s awesome. “Easier to get along with and less expensive.” Lmao


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

My daughter and Mowgli the German Shepherd...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Blue Pike said:


>


THUNDER ON THE WATER! Did you notice him doing that Lazy 8?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Why wont my cat do this? Wth


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I laughed at this so much I cried. Oh poop.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The Bud Lite video's just above this post - Frisbee dog and "Do you smell BBQ?" were the best!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah the "how it's made" is a good search string to put into youtube.

When I was a kid there was a series titled Hot Dog, hosted by Jonathan Winters, where it was factory tours. I soaked that up.

BTW Mr. Winters had ties to Kenyon College and he was known to ride a bike on campus, naked.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


That was cool Smitty. My brother retired from Dupont and for years he worked in the Filaments bldg.
Here's the How-To show I remember.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Dweezil Zappa plays Hot Rats for more than two hours


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've heard of gorillas in the mist but....


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I saw a really cool video of Myles Garrett floating around on YouTube. Let me see if I can find it.......


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I have faith in this engineering dept.
*
Prepare to have mind blown!*.............--Tim


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Kissed in the ear by a Mountain Gorilla


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yessss! I was there. --Tim


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

These are all pretty wild!


Smitty82 said:


>


This was cool


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> Yessss! I was there. --Tim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably started it...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Probably my favorite YouTube channel. I’m sure some of you have seen his videos. I love watching this channel when I’m stuck inside.
https://youtu.be/UExI6JuyW8Y


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I guess this is how they do it in Norway.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

polebender said:


>


Didn't think they could say that...Oh that was at the movies as TV wasn't around yet.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow said:


> I have faith in this engineering dept.
> *
> Prepare to have mind blown!*.............--Tim
> 
> ...


Wow! The Germans are great engineers, but let's see them do something like this!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> You probably started it...
> 
> View attachment 330621


Actually, *Jeff Burroughs (Rangers right fielder) *started it. A fan ran out and tried to grab his hat. Burroughs ran him down and kicked him to get his hat back, in front of 25,000 lubricated fans. This incited the riot.
The rangers charged the outfield with bats, and fans stormed the field. The rest is history.--Tim


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Man's BEST friend...
You will not regret watching this.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok...you said interesting, so thought I'd share my new girlfriend with you. This is a ridiculously talented group from Russia that mostly covers the band Chicago. Never knew what a fan I was until I started watching her, I mean their videos. In case you are wondering, she's the one in yellow.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Ok...you said interesting, so thought I'd share my new girlfriend with you. This is a ridiculously talented group from Russia that mostly covers the band Chicago. Never knew what a fan I was until I started watching her, I mean their videos. In case you are wondering, she's the one in yellow.


And also a little Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Man's BEST friend...
> You will not regret watching this.


Couldn’t do it. Hurt too much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I laughed at this so much I cried. Oh poop.


I can fly and the cuss jar


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can fly and the cuss jar


Ah poop.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Couldn’t do it. Hurt too much.


Believe me when I say I understand. They love us unconditionally. No matter what.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a pretty cool fishing vid...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a pretty cool fishing vid...


HAHAHA


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Wright-Patterson Air Force Museum

How many can you name on sight?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> Wright-Patterson Air Force Museum
> 
> How many can you name on sight?


I actually was able to name more than I thought I could. I've stated before, when I was a young Lazy my Dad was 1/2 owner in a Piper Cub. We went flying most weekends and planes are kinda in my blood. Dad let me take the yoke when I was 6.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Living in Columbus, I am well familiar with the sound of passenger jets coming into Port Columbus.

But then, there are other jets that just don't sound like that. And by the time you hear them, you can't see them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's some Turkey humor...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ever wonder how they make a Buck 110?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Ok...you said interesting, so thought I'd share my new girlfriend with you. This is a ridiculously talented group from Russia that mostly covers the band Chicago. Never knew what a fan I was until I started watching her, I mean their videos. In case you are wondering, she's the one in yellow.


Of course it's great. It had Cow Bell! --Tim


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I got some cool or interesting videos but I don't think this site would approve of them...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I got some cool or interesting videos but I don't think this site would approve of them...


Thanks brother. Just say no!
Here's something interesting. Not a video but are you kidding me?
https://nypost.com/2019/11/23/lebron-james-farts-at-fans-after-they-ask-for-his-autograph/amp/
Lebron is prolly still mad about the Hong Kong debacle.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Mascot fails


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

European commercials. A little racy but not too...I hope!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is helpful...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is interesting...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Tesla vs Ford in a tug of war.
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/ford-no-tesla-cybertruck-tug-of-war-rematch


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Really?
https://nypost.com/2019/11/26/perineum-sunning-is-latest-insanity-wellness-influencers-swear-by/amp/


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A little candy for your Thanksgiving.--Tim


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


Wow. Maybe that shoulda been titled, Modern (NON) Marvels?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Salmon cannon?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I love the Salmon Cannon--Tim


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This one is worth repeating...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


>


Very interesting FOSR man.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Wow said:


> I love the Salmon Cannon--Tim
> 
> View attachment 331917


Tim, this one is for you, buddy.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Tim, this one is for you, buddy.


My Mom always said that critters are a lot smarter than many people think!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I expect the NRA to defend his rights, any day now. --Tim


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My bubble's been bursted.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


That's pretty cool and deadly at the same time and it reminded me of this...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Speed up to 9:16 if you want to see the contents...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

DON'T...think about this next time you have a burger...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> DON'T...think about this next time you have a burger...


That is weird to watch.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> That is weird to watch.


I'll bet it gives some people that throw up response.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


That was like watching Uncle Si. 

I'm gonna derail a bit cause I'm a Professional Derailer...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> That's pretty cool and deadly at the same time and it reminded me of this...


That reminded me of a time when I attended the air show in Cleveland at Burke Lakefront Airport. They wouldn't allow anybody to fly past the downtown at supersonic speed for fear of busting windows in the high rises! They did do some "overtakes" where the same aircraft flying at their slowest and highest subsonic speeds would encounter each other. 

Pretty impressive, but I was still hoping for some booms!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> That reminded me of a time when I attended the air show in Cleveland at Burke Lakefront Airport. They wouldn't allow anybody to fly past the downtown at supersonic speed for fear of busting windows in the high rises! They did do some "overtakes" where the same aircraft flying at their slowest and highest subsonic speeds would encounter each other.
> 
> Pretty impressive, but I was still hoping for some booms!


I remember the "booms" when I was just a young "Lazy" growing up. Late 50' - early 60's.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is kinda cool...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

And this is hilarious...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Can you say...idiots?

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/bikers-caught-on-camera-riding-180-mph-on-public-road


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


What the? 

Ok, what time is it boys and girls?

I heard it there. It's DERAILER TIME!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is hilarious...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is very cool and very lengthy...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


>


I like this dude. He funny.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> I like this dude. He funny.


I don't know about that.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This reminds me of Tommy Boy? Chris Farley putting that buck in the backseat?
https://www.ibtimes.com/canadian-man-thought-he-rescued-dog-turned-out-be-coyote-2878992


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Really? Tim, monkey boy, this one's for ewe...
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...brid-science-chimera-organs-a9236846.html?amp


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

How about breathing earth?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

^^^ That's just Bigfoot taking a siesta under an earthen binky.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I won't post a video for reasons which will become clear, but put this into youtube search:

*Kanamara Matsuri*


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

X


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


>


VERY NICE, John. That little girl poured her heart into that song. I'm sure her parent's are very proud of her.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

There ain't no way I could make this stuff up...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.co...-off-more-than-it-can-chew-in-b-c-waters/amp/


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is pretty wild...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ouch!
https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/angler-knocks-out-teeth-fishing-accident


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

This is SO COOL! 18 MILLION views.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Last Saturday, wild pheasants in Michigan!














Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

For all the Bronson fans...


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

https://share.icloud.com/photos/05YusU212ULsW4Y95Jzk07xcw#Lewisburg


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

jcrevard said:


> Last Saturday, wild pheasants in Michigan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


near where JC ? I loved doing this for many years, sadly no more.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

This was in Saginaw County in Michigan, only spot this year we've hunted private land. There's a pretty good number of wild birds in Michigan still on public land but a good dog and some good walking boots are a must 2 things one should have, we usually put a lotta miles on looking for them!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I like the How It's Made series. In the 1960s - 70s thare was a similar show hosted by Jonathan Winters, titled _Hot Dog_.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Anybody remember this show from the 70's?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This one lifts me up.--Tim


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Call off the dogs, I found the end of YouTube...


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Karl Wolf said:


>


Love John Prine!! He had a special way with words


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

YES YES
love John Prine


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

BalloonFest '86 ----- A bit of a nightmare for the city.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Wow! It looked like a plague of swarming locusts or grasshoppers...and the aftermath!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Good ol country BOY.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

https://ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Muskellunge

I once read the ohio natives would lure them in with a woven topwater and then spear them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bassplayer said:


> Love John Prine!! He had a special way with words


Such a poet. Listen to him weekly.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is hilarious. It's a few minutes long but you will not be disappointed...said the Derailer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Now that's funny...don't care who ya are...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

As you watch this one just remember, can I get a hot dog?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice moves!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

^^^dipstick^^^


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^dipstick^^^


Funniest video I've seen all year


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Karl Wolf said:


> Nice moves!


Best video so far. Love it!! Moron


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I couldn't of named this better. I'd prolly of ended up throwing my pants away.

https://imgur.com/gallery/VeMtkls


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


>


Ban never get enough of Bill's bloopers


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This takes me away back. Taking your date to the drive in moochies.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen this video, but thought id share it anyways. Super crazy video...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow said:


> I have faith in this engineering dept.
> *
> Prepare to have mind blown!*.............--Tim
> 
> ...


 The story is actually a hoax. The video is from (Animusic.com) They make computer animated songs and videos, and this is just 1 of them

Coolest video ever... (not fishing)




Flight suits


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

2nd coolest ever


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Daniel Craig is good...but he ain't Sean Connery.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is possibly the happiest doggie I've ever seen.
https://imgur.com/gallery/pfAZCHu


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> Daniel Craig is good...but he ain't Sean Connery.


Agreed!!!!! Connery was the man!!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is pretty cool. You need a large monitor and some speakers with BASS!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> This is pretty cool. You need a large monitor and some speakers with BASS!


That was cool!!!!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Watch till the end...this lade is a hoot!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

TClark said:


>


That girl needs to cheer up! Just kidding, she makes you wanna laugh.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Some things you never think about.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Keep telling yourself, it's just an air rifle, it's just an air rifle, it's just an....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I almost fell out of my chair on this one.


http://imgur.com/a/tIuY5gc


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Most entertaining podcast I've seen in a while! It's long, pull out a glass of whiskey or some smoke and let it settle.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Karl. I can't listen to all of it now cause I can't stay awake.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

You're most welcome. Hope you enjoy.

Long form discussions between interesting and informed individuals is my favorite thing to listen to out here while driving.

Careful, because if you're into learning a bunch of random information and gain new perspectives, the JRE podcast might hook you and get your watching others.

I probably listen to various podcasts about 8 hours a day our here while driving.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

What would you find on the bottom of your local body of water?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

They got some nice aluminum fishing boats up there on the Columbia. Every time I drive along the valley, I'm jealous seeing them out there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If I was into scuba diving, of which I never will be, I know of a stump type snag in Alum Creek that has at least one of my Monster Shads and a few Tuff Shads hung up on it. Prolly a bunch of more expensive Musky lures lost while trolling.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Some creative folks out there!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

These giant north American water beetles are nasty creatures. I recall reading that the females lay their eggs in the males,the babies hatch and est the male. I've only seen a couple big ones in my life but.... Gross 
(Video comes into focus after a few seconds)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sean Connery passed at 90! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If this doesn't touch you, nothing will.


http://imgur.com/a/g5UDqO6


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

^^^ Poor guy misses his buddy.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Pretty cool NV. But if the pursuit vehicle went over an embankment and you were tethered to it?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Some of these are hilarious!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Pretty cool NV. But if the pursuit vehicle went over an embankment and you were tethered to it?



I think they said in the video they have a breakaway model....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> I think they said in the video they have a breakaway model....


That'd be cool. Thanks HM.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

42 million hits...


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

God Bless America


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

^^That was cool! Wasn't expecting that.^^


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

These cost around $2,400 brand new, depending on options which you could get back then. Remember when you could order something special from the factory?


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> These cost around $2,400 brand new, depending on options which you could get back then. Remember when you could order something special from the factory?


Cool comercial. My dad worked at GM for 35 years. He used to bring home emblems from the camaro and several other GM vehicles and give them to us kids. We had them stuck on everything. Sure wish I had them all now, small fortune.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Amen. I twisted wrenches for awhile and had some SS or others like Chevlle on my toolbox. All gone.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

They don't call it thunder on the water for nothing.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> They don't call it thunder on the water for nothing.


I caught one many years ago at Burr Oak state park. I had a 20 foot pontoon and that fish was spinning my boat around in circles. Took me about 20 minutes to boat it. Fun day!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I was waiting for him to pull up a shanty with some poor guy still in it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

http://imgur.com/a/ediXFNt


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*I was sent this VERY COMICAL Youtube link this AM,,,, it shows US different ways to have LOADS OF FUN,,,,, while PLAYING AROUND with PACKAGE THIEVES!!!*

This first 'PACKAGE' was made/ put together by an ELECTRICAL ENGINEER for sure,,,, he had to have a $1000 rapped up into each of these 'TEC' boxes! 
The Video is About 20 min long,,,, but the end is certainly worth the watch,,,,, specially if you have nothing better to do.
(I get a kick out of seeing exactly WHAT 'TYPE' of people are doing the stealing!?,,,, go figure, America's Finest! ;>)



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Package+Thieves+vs.+Glitter+Bomb+3.0






*I would just love a (legal) system, where you had a camera on your porch, that goes on when your package is lifted.
Attach a cable to your very heavy fake package, just so the thief has to stand there for a minute or two & think about it,,,,, THEN YOU COULD SEE WHO IT IS,,,,,, & REMOTELY FIRE A 12 GAUGE 00 buck AT HIS KNEES!!!

IN 'MY' PERFECT WORLD,,, THAT'S THE WAY, I WOULD LIKE IT!! ;>)*

(Sorry, if that's a TAD too SADISTIC for some of you,,,, I apologize.
I would most likely go to jail,,,, 'cause that poor'ol THIEF 'NEEDS' that package "MORE THAN I DO"!!! ;>)


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

And we wonder why we like things that go boom...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Blue Pike said:


>


I like his channel. I'm pretty sure he is nuts, but he sure is entertaining in most of his videos! The fidget spinner musky if my favorite! lol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Is this a happy doggy or what?



http://imgur.com/a/zaXTC7c


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

night vision said:


>


Absolutely not!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Absolutely not!


I wonder how long it takes to reach the top?
What it you got up there and forgot a tool?
When I was in the carpenters union and working in downtown Houston, I got to work on the 75 story Texas Commerce Tower. We'd go to the roof and eat lunch while looking over the parapet wall. People looked like ants. On a clear day, you could just make out the causeway to Galveston Island...30 miles away. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Spit a bit o beer on that one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Spit a bit o beer on that one.


I kinda lost it myself.  I always wanted to get a pig and call it, Jim E. Dean.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Smitty. Interesting video. I love to find out the science behind things.
Also, I'd forgotten about this thread!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


>


That's one cleaver dude.


----------

